# Toro 1000e side cover



## bjacker123 (2 mo ago)

Picked up the machine complaint was paddles shaft locked up. Well it turns by Hand but with great difficulty. All looks good so I went to take side cover off and after removing the screws it won't budge. Never saw this particular design cover before. It's plastic and has a metal overcap von auger end.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Guess you are going to have to rip it off of there to have a look see in there. ALOHA!!!!!!*


----------



## Stanyon (Sep 20, 2020)

Possible that the belt came apart and then jammed in between the side cover and pulleys. Will the auger move using the pull start ?


----------



## bjacker123 (2 mo ago)

Stanyon said:


> Possible that the belt came apart and then jammed in between the side cover and pulleys. Will the auger move using the pull start ?


That's my guess to after researching cover design. It's jammed on cover inner lip. I'm wondering if it's a a flat or v belt.


----------



## bjacker123 (2 mo ago)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *Guess you are going to have to rip it off of there to have a look see in there. ALOHA!!!!!!*


Had to use couple big screwdrivers to work it off on auger end! Belt had welded to cover lip!!🙄


----------



## bjacker123 (2 mo ago)

Stanyon said:


> Possible that the belt came apart and then jammed in between the side cover and pulleys. Will the auger move using the pull start ?


Pried cover off. Belt had welded to cover lip! It was broke and a spring was broke too! It's a v belt.


----------



## bjacker123 (2 mo ago)

So ordered a belt from eBay $7 shipped...


----------



## bjacker123 (2 mo ago)

Update....belt don't fit.....I had another 1000e for parts so I looked at that 1. Auger drive is different size. I ordered 34.5 belt that don't fit. I measured broke belt and got 35 even. Based on non fit I don't think .5 increase is sufficient. So now I'm not sure what to buy!!


----------

